# The journey so far



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi All,
I have been in Sydney for the past 8 to 10 days and have not yet achieved any success so far.I have not got any calls from consultants.Many of my friends from datawarehousing are getting calls frequently.I,being in Java haven't got any job call so far.I am confused at this point of time.Contrast this to the scenario in India.
As soon as I upload my CV. I get a flurry of calls from consultants...Is the process here slow?How long does it take generally?Is Datawarehousing more in demand than Java technologies? I see lots of openings on Seek and other sites.I generally apply to most of them.Yet I do not get any calls.I even call up the consultants personally but to no avail.Any inputs/suggestions on wht can possibly be going wrong?What can be done?I have 9+ years of experience.Is this over-experience hindering my job prospects? Pls reply..

Reg,
Gopal Desikan


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Have u tried linkedin too? my husband has been actively networking and he says he spoke to a few consultants who say these days they try hunt for candidates thru linkedin and similar sites. that way they get to see the person's work history, people he has worked with etc. 
Do you send job specific cv or do u send the same cv to everyone, also what about the cover letter? Do you make one for every job you apply for or you just randomly write back to them. these r a few things that have helped a lot of people in the past..


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Have u tried linkedin too? my husband has been actively networking and he says he spoke to a few consultants who say these days they try hunt for candidates thru linkedin and similar sites. that way they get to see the person's work history, people he has worked with etc.
> Do you send job specific cv or do u send the same cv to everyone, also what about the cover letter? Do you make one for every job you apply for or you just randomly write back to them. these r a few things that have helped a lot of people in the past..


This is quite true ... I've seen many many recruiters posting jobs on LinkedIN very often ... more often than what's on seek and all...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Also how long is your CV? I've known employers who will dismiss CV's that are too long since they feel that they don't have time to read them! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Anj,
I just had a look at Linkedin...I only found Google jobs...Is that true? I just went into the 'Jobs' link of Linkedin, selected Australia as the country, entered Java as my keyword and did a search...I only found Google jobs...Or am I supposed to look at some other section/link?
Pls clarify..

Gopal




anj1976 said:


> Have u tried linkedin too? my husband has been actively networking and he says he spoke to a few consultants who say these days they try hunt for candidates thru linkedin and similar sites. that way they get to see the person's work history, people he has worked with etc.
> Do you send job specific cv or do u send the same cv to everyone, also what about the cover letter? Do you make one for every job you apply for or you just randomly write back to them. these r a few things that have helped a lot of people in the past..


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Not very long...About 3-4 pages long....Not more...



kaz101 said:


> Also how long is your CV? I've known employers who will dismiss CV's that are too long since they feel that they don't have time to read them!
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

On the contrary I find only one recruiter posting jobs...GOOGLE....Where did u find many recruiters? Pls tell me...I think I am searching in the wrong section...




shakeelahmadch said:


> This is quite true ... I've seen many many recruiters posting jobs on LinkedIN very often ... more often than what's on seek and all...


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,

I also just arrived Sydney a few days ago and had send out my resume to a few consultants. There are plenty of jobs in seek.com but there isnt any calls coming in. 

The rent here is crazy too, it has sky rocket over the last year and people are fighting to get good place that are good in the city and the outskirt. We have to be careful where we rent as security is key issue. Just a day ago, where I stay in Prymount, behind the convention centre, there were fights on weekend. The people were drunk and started to throw bottles at the doors and windows, it was scary for my wife. We were prepared to run if they come into our place. Luckily everything ended in just 10 mins. 

I am not sure if I should buck up and move to Melbourne where I have friends there who may let me stay for free until I find a job but I am not sure if Melbourne job market is tighter than Sydney. 

Any advices...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Joeman,
Both of us seem to be sailing in the same boat !!!
I see lots of openings on many sites but when I apply to those jobs, I fail to get any calls.Is all well with this job market? I just don't know what to do.

Regards,
Gopal Desikan





joeman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also just arrived Sydney a few days ago and had send out my resume to a few consultants. There are plenty of jobs in seek.com but there isnt any calls coming in.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Dear Gopal and Joeman,


Why don't you try to get some temp jobs till you get little settled with CV and consultants in Oz. 

Most consultants mandate Local experience (we all know there is no local exp for IT) but still mindset is little different. For sure, you will get a job.. but it would take some time. I would suggest you to take up some temp jobs (published in classifieds and gumtree etc.) to cover your expenses there and slowly look for your kind of job. 

Good luck.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot Mr.India...I'll start looking into Gumtree....

Gopal Desikan



mr.india said:


> Dear Gopal and Joeman,
> 
> 
> Why don't you try to get some temp jobs till you get little settled with CV and consultants in Oz.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

linkedin has groups/communities, join those, do extensive search on sydney jobs, sydney java communities so on and forth, trust me there are people on a lookout.. you will have to spend few hrs each day. royen got his jobs via linkedin, check his threads.


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

^ Exactly 

Join Australian IT Group ... and add people who are recruiters ... For example, I logged into my LinkedIN and saw this :

Andrew Blades : Has a great perm opp. For a senior solution architect in SYD. Java/.net work with leading SA team. via Twitter 


This was also posted on Twitter ... I don't know if its allowed but I'm posting the URL to this recruiters page.

h t t p ://au.linkedin.com/in/chesleablade



Don't loose heart, settling down takes time - If I were you and in same condition, I would start with odd jobs such as working at Pizza Shop etc... without any issue and keep my job search along with...What I think is that you should be ready for about 1 year of tough life ahead before immigrating but if you stay solid, things go easy on you.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Do we need to have separate AU linkedIN account for job search ?????????
LinkedIn | Australia




shakeelahmadch said:


> ^ Exactly
> 
> Join Australian IT Group ... and add people who are recruiters ... For example, I logged into my LinkedIN and saw this :
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Gopal,

I would suggst you to start any casual job to cover up your expenses till the time you get your fileds job, sydney is very expsive man so dnt wait and spend your hard earned money, do some odd jobs and side by side keep your search on....

keep sharing with us...


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

erviren said:


> Do we need to have separate AU linkedIN account for job search ?????????
> LinkedIn | Australia


No ... any regular account should give you access to full linkedin.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hey Gopal,
> 
> I would suggst you to start any casual job to cover up your expenses till the time you get your fileds job, sydney is very expsive man so dnt wait and spend your hard earned money, do some odd jobs and side by side keep your search on....
> 
> keep sharing with us...


Hallo friend gopal.......
What erviren told is my suggession. We have to slightly divert from our track in order to get a grip there.
But you have already booked your return tickets and actually avaliable in sydney only for some days i think
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Try reaching the companies directly. Companies prefer direct candidates rather than recruiter sponsored one because that way they can save recruiter fee.. However only few jobs which require experience/background check are preferred the recruiter-route.

Try to gain some local experience by working in a casual job or job which is related to your main work. It is common to wait 3-6 months in Australia to land your first job. I hope you folks planned for that.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot sir... I have dumped Seek and have joined the Linkedin bandwagon....
" Seek ko maaro goli....join karle Linkedin ki toli"......

Reg,
Gopal Desikan



shakeelahmadch said:


> ^ Exactly
> 
> Join Australian IT Group ... and add people who are recruiters ... For example, I logged into my LinkedIN and saw this :
> 
> ...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Sir....I am reaching out to companies....but to no avail..:-( The issue is that I need to go back to India as pointed out by Hari99999...I have not quit my Indian job.....I am just trying to gauge the markets and the mood over here...If I get a job here,I'll go back,quit the Indian job and be back...That's my plan for now..

Reg,
Gopal



mpgrewal said:


> Try reaching the companies directly. Companies prefer direct candidates rather than recruiter sponsored one because that way they can save recruiter fee.. However only few jobs which require experience/background check are preferred the recruiter-route.
> 
> Try to gain some local experience by working in a casual job or job which is related to your main work. It is common to wait 3-6 months in Australia to land your first job. I hope you folks planned for that.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi....I am actively considering this suggestion...Thanks....

Gopal




erviren said:


> Hey Gopal,
> 
> I would suggst you to start any casual job to cover up your expenses till the time you get your fileds job, sydney is very expsive man so dnt wait and spend your hard earned money, do some odd jobs and side by side keep your search on....
> 
> keep sharing with us...


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi....I am actively considering this suggestion...Thanks....
> 
> Gopal


Other option is goto some remote village like Coffs harbour, alice springs, darwin, wagga wagga, adelaide, perth, etc where employers don't get much candidates for their advertised jobs. Apply jobs for only these locations.

'Jab shehar mein kaam na mile, to gaon/pind ki taraf bhaag lo'


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll consider this suggestion too !!!!

Thanks,
Gopal




mpgrewal said:


> Other option is goto some remote village like Coffs harbour, alice springs, darwin, wagga wagga, adelaide, perth, etc where employers don't get much candidates for their advertised jobs. Apply jobs for only these locations.
> 
> 'Jab shehar mein kaam na mile, to gaon/pind ki taraf bhaag lo'


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> I'll consider this suggestion too !!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Gopal


The employers may hesitate to offer job incase they came to know the candidate is joining 3 month from now. Its very difficult to get first job quickly
Plan properly and without proper networking chances are slim
All the best


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

mpgrewal said:


> Other option is goto some remote village like Coffs harbour, alice springs, darwin, wagga wagga, adelaide, perth, etc where employers don't get much candidates for their advertised jobs. Apply jobs for only these locations.
> 
> 'Jab shehar mein kaam na mile, to gaon/pind ki taraf bhaag lo'


Pardon me !! But are you talking about the regular IT job or the part time jobs for getting along ??

Thanks


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

kkozdream said:


> Pardon me !! But are you talking about the regular IT job or the part time jobs for getting along ??
> 
> Thanks


There are good number of IT jobs in Perth, Adelaide, Gold coast and Darwin. Other towns which I mentioned may not be have any software job but lot of casual jobs are there.

Now the point is not all people like to move to these places because of their personal preferences, this is a opportunity in disguise for someone who is too keen to secure a job anywhere in Australia. So let recruiters know that you are open to jobs in smaller towns also.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mp a friend, infact 2 friends, one went to melbourne, did not manage a job for weeks, moved to regional area and got one within 2 days. another one was in adelaide (Regional area), had a bad time for 3-4 months, could not manage a job and was finished with all his savings, went to melbourne and managed a job in no time. you are right when u say there are jobs in regional areas but it entirely depends on individual situation. 

In my opinion and from what i have gathered over the years, it is best to first try in regional areas, the cost of living is lower, jobs are aplenty and there is less competition as not many want to move to regional areas.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> mp a friend, infact 2 friends, one went to melbourne, did not manage a job for weeks, moved to regional area and got one within 2 days. another one was in adelaide (Regional area), had a bad time for 3-4 months, could not manage a job and was finished with all his savings, went to melbourne and managed a job in no time. you are right when u say there are jobs in regional areas but it entirely depends on individual situation.
> 
> In my opinion and from what i have gathered over the years, it is best to first try in regional areas, the cost of living is lower, jobs are aplenty and there is less competition as not many want to move to regional areas.


Yes anj....most of them are seen going to Sydney. I dont want a place with high competetion, huge rent etc.
So planning to Brisbane. I dont know how it would be.
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

I want a regular job....Once I get a job, all I need to do is go back to India and quit that (Indian) job and come back...

Gopal



kkozdream said:


> Pardon me !! But are you talking about the regular IT job or the part time jobs for getting along ??
> 
> Thanks


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

I too will try out those areas during my next visit....No more Sydneys and Melbounes...Life is expensive here.....

Gopal




mpgrewal said:


> There are good number of IT jobs in Perth, Adelaide, Gold coast and Darwin. Other towns which I mentioned may not be have any software job but lot of casual jobs are there.
> 
> Now the point is not all people like to move to these places because of their personal preferences, this is a opportunity in disguise for someone who is too keen to secure a job anywhere in Australia. So let recruiters know that you are open to jobs in smaller towns also.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

My journey so far has been a roller coaster...

No calls so far from the agents I send out for any IT jobs...it is very very strange...

Wife thinks I am lazying around and we quarrel over little things...

Went to look for housing and we were tired after walking...I wanted to get a car and without a job or a credit, we are not able to take a loan to get a car and so we walk and walk and walk day by day until our legs cannot take it . We went to a few good places to look like Epping and eastwood and there are almost 6 family contenting to fight for it...when I look at the list of people the agent has, most indicate they have FULL TIME work and are willingly to put a higher deposit or pay a bit more premium for the rental for good places...

I told the agent that I can put a 3 month deposit for the rental but I would like to commit to a year of rental but the agent didnt want to cos after 6 months, he told me that they will likely to increase the rental again...

I dont want to get into depression but without friends or relatives things are not easy...we are staying in service apartment paying about $150 a day and without a place to stay cheaply, we are eating in our savings...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Man , this is very unfortunate but don't loose at this point good days are ahead don't worry try to get in touch among some communities and as suggested try through linkedin it will defiantly help you ....I wish you good luck


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Joeman,
I can understand your predicament..
Having a PR visa alone is not enough...They also look for some local experience.
That is what you and me lack....I have experience working in the US, the UK and the UAE...But strangely that is not enough....For datawarehousing, calls keep coming freely and regularly (even without any foreign work experience)..That's how it is...I think u must be paying $150 per week...If you are paying this amount daily then it is unimaginable.Look for cheaper accommodations....You can think of a car after u get a job...I wish u all the best....Try out Adelaide and Brisbane....Accommodation,I heard, is a lot cheaper.....
Keep us updated....

Regards,
Gopal





joeman said:


> My journey so far has been a roller coaster...
> 
> No calls so far from the agents I send out for any IT jobs...it is very very strange...
> 
> ...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

joeman said:


> My journey so far has been a roller coaster...
> 
> No calls so far from the agents I send out for any IT jobs...it is very very strange...
> 
> ...




hi joeman,
sorry to hear that...but i guess u should hold on for some more time...n u would hear something gud...
by the way u should definitely move out of that place ASAP....the rent is too high that u r paying....
r u in Melbourne??


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



joeman said:


> My journey so far has been a roller coaster...
> 
> No calls so far from the agents I send out for any IT jobs...it is very very strange...
> 
> ...


Hey Joeman, I'll give you some advice.

Unfortunately you have decided to move to Sydney, not only is Sydney the most expensive city in Australia to live, it is also at present one the worst performing cities in regards to growth and employment. 

I have to say, you will probably never find a rental until you have a full time job, and have been there for at least 3 months. I struggled to find a rental and I only came over from another state! Can you afford just a cheap car, maybe just a cheap reliable $6000-$7000 Accent or Getz? Many jobs will ask if you have your own transport depedning on where you live, although Sydney you should be fine as it has probably Australia's best public transport.

My advice, if possible and you have the money, change cities, move to either Perth or Brisbane, both are booming cities at the moment. Perth especially has lots of jobs on offer.

Good luck


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Agree that a PR is not good enough...most agent wont tell you the truth about job experiences here..

I had a personal chat today with a local operational manager in telcom & IT sector and she told me that there are too many Project Managers around now and they are "getting rid of them". The IT sector is put on hold as they are now as now non key operations are being outsourcing to Philippines and Bangalore (India) and I kind of wonder if it is better to work back in our home country or in India...I ask myself what **** hole am I in now...

Things are not as what they seem 3 years ago where you get phone calls once your resume is out. 

So, you better have at least 2 years of equivalent rental savings to show potential owners cos we am completing with rich China immigrants and HK people who put down deposit like 6 months rental. 

In addition, because there was a relax of rulings, the China students on students visa are snatching up houses cos there are a loop hole created for China people to wash "black money" - money that are earned from unclean source of income into Australia. Now Sydney suburbs are costing over 600K each. Because of the high cost of housing, people are now renting and thus it is cause and effect scenario and new immigrants are now left strangle. 

I am still thinking of going down to Melbourne once my service apartment rental is up but reading all the forum, Melbourne is just as bad. Only good thing in Melbourne is that I have friends there.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi All Good,

I want to understand why jobs will ask you if you have a car ? Is it because they are afraid that you are not able to get to work if you dont have a reliable transport eg on weekend ?

Cheers




All good said:


> Hey Joeman, I'll give you some advice.
> 
> Unfortunately you have decided to move to Sydney, not only is Sydney the most expensive city in Australia to live, it is also at present one the worst performing cities in regards to growth and employment.
> 
> ...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Joeman,
I have many friends (datawarehousing) who have got a flurry of calls as soon as their resumes were made public. NONE OF THEM was asked if he/she owns a car.Most of them did not even have any foreign experience.It all depends on your technological skills.I see that only Java people (like me) are having a tough time now..
Be patient.You will find a job.
GOOD LUCK

Gopal





joeman said:


> Hi All Good,
> 
> I want to understand why jobs will ask you if you have a car ? Is it because they are afraid that you are not able to get to work if you dont have a reliable transport eg on weekend ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,
What are the skill sets needed for datawarehousing ? cos I look at the internet is quite broad unless there are nich specific skill set which the agents wants..



velamoor_gopal said:


> Joeman,
> I have many friends (datawarehousing) who have got a flurry of calls as soon as their resumes were made public. NONE OF THEM was asked if he/she owns a car.Most of them did not even have any foreign experience.It all depends on your technological skills.I see that only Java people (like me) are having a tough time now..
> Be patient.You will find a job.
> GOOD LUCK
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

If Data warehousing is taking priority over other skills then do any of you guys suggest the new immigrants to take a training in Data warehousing before they enter to to OZ .. probably this may at least help them in getting entry level opening .......Please give your opinions .


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

No....It's not the knowledge alone but experience also that counts...One of my friends has 6+ DWH experience...He's getting a barrage of calls.....Another friend of mine is also into Database but not exactly DWH....He has not got a single call till date...They are looking for some specific skills like Informatica, Business Objects, Cognos, Cubes etc...Taking a training just before going there might only take u thus far...

Gopal




Ozaspirant said:


> If Data warehousing is taking priority over other skills then do any of you guys suggest the new immigrants to take a training in Data warehousing before they enter to to OZ .. probably this may at least help them in getting entry level opening .......Please give your opinions .


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah I just thought of this .....I knew we are all experts in some skill and it would be very difficult to switch the skill just to meet the job requirements


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> No....It's not the knowledge alone but experience also that counts...One of my friends has 6+ DWH experience...He's getting a barrage of calls.....Another friend of mine is also into Database but not exactly DWH....He has not got a single call till date...They are looking for some specific skills like Informatica, Business Objects, Cognos, Cubes etc...Taking a training just before going there might only take u thus far...
> 
> Gopal


Hey Gopal !!

How is scenario for QA/Testing and Unix Administration ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

I think the prospects of these skills are good...Unix administration should also include Solaris/Linus administration.If u couple these with Veritas clustering and all, you'll be a hot-cake in the Aussie market...

Regards,
Gopal



kkozdream said:


> Hey Gopal !!
> 
> How is scenario for QA/Testing and Unix Administration ??
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*....*



velamoor_gopal said:


> Joeman,
> I have many friends (datawarehousing) who have got a flurry of calls as soon as their resumes were made public. NONE OF THEM was asked if he/she owns a car.Most of them did not even have any foreign experience.It all depends on your technological skills.I see that only Java people (like me) are having a tough time now..
> Be patient.You will find a job.
> GOOD LUCK
> ...


Having a car means he can apply for jobs that otherwise may not be accessable easily by public transport. A car is also safer if he happens to work late, ask all ya mates who have been beaten up at train stations at night whether they would like a car.

I have lived in Aus for 26 years and I have been asked numerous times about transport. I'm not saying he needs a car, but it's not going to hurt, and it may just get him that job in a hard to reach place.


----------

